# leinwand, erfahrungen mit celexon?



## Linse83 (27. August 2014)

hi

ich will mir eine neue leinwand anschaffen.

derzeit habe ich eine motorleinwand, die mich leider alles andere als zufriedenstellt ... das tuch wirft falten ohne ende mittlerweile ... hier trifft wohl zu: wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal  
diese leinwand hat auch grad mal 100€ gekostet, naja ab in den müll damit ...

jetzt hab ich mich ein klein wenig eingelesen und bin immer wieder bei rahmenleinwänden hängen geblieben, vorallem die Celexon HomeCinema Frame Rahmenleinwand 240 x 135 cm taucht hier immer wieder auf, gibt auch kaum negatives und auch die testberichte sind nicht schlecht darüber ... und wäre schon für 309€ zu bekommen (regulär ca 400€).

hat jemand erfahrungen mit celexon oder zufällig der gleichen leinwand oder weiss jemand auch ein paar alternativen?

das sichtbare bild muss 240 x 135 sein. 

projeziert wird mit einem acer h7531d, falls das wichtig wäre ...


----------



## Dragonix (27. August 2014)

Wenn du das Tuch schon hast: Warum bastelst du dir nicht selber ne Rahmenleinwand und nimmst das Tuch von deiner vorhandenen Leinwand? Wegschmeissen kannstes danach immernoch...


----------



## Superwip (28. August 2014)

Erfahrung hab ich damit nicht aber ich hab auch noch nichts wirklich schlechtes von den celexon Wänden gehört. Rahmenleinwände müssen auch wirklich schlecht sein wenn sie Faltenprobleme haben, vor anderen Problemen sind sie natürlich aber nicht unbedingt gefeit. Celexon ist aber jedenfalls schon eine halbwegs bekannte und etablierte Marke und für den Preis kann man sich da wohl auch etwas wenigstens halbwegs vernünftiges erwarten.  





> Wenn du das Tuch schon hast: Warum bastelst du dir nicht selber ne Rahmenleinwand und nimmst das Tuch von deiner vorhandenen Leinwand? Wegschmeissen kannstes danach immernoch...


  Wenn es nur um die Falten geht wäre das vielleicht wirklich eine elegante Lösung


----------



## Linse83 (28. August 2014)

naja es geht nicht nur um die falten ... diese leinwand, was ich aktuell habe, absolut schlechte qualität, ich muss den kasten schief aufhängen, damit das bild beim projezieren gerade ist, dazu die besagte welligkeit und dann kommt noch hinzu, das die schwarze umrandung der leinwand alles andere als passend ist, sprich teilweise bis auf 5 mm verzogen ... 

deswegen fällt die idee mit zerschneiden flach, es soll gleich was vernünftiges her, jedoch im preislichen rahmen


----------



## Stecho (1. September 2014)

Hallo Linse,
wenn du eine absolut faltenfreie Leinwand möchtest, bleibt dir nur eine Tension Leinwand ( sehr teuer).
Oder halt eine Rahmenleinwand. Diese könntest du selber bauen. Gute Tücher gibt es bei Rabenring und Gerriets. Allerdings kannst du diese halt nicht so einfach verschwinden lassen.
Was Planlage angeht ist eine Rahmenleinwand top. Ich habe meine jetzt gut 2 Jahre und sie ist immernoch wie am ersten tag.


----------



## Linse83 (2. September 2014)

also verschwinden muss die leinwand nicht, die bleibt fest an ihrem vorhergesehenen ort!
deswegen auch die idee, auf eine rahmenleindwand zurück zu greifen!

ins auge gefallen ist mir diese hier, normal für 400€...

http://mercon24.de/products/leinwand/Leinwand-Filter/p_LW115

falls jemand mit dieser leinwand erfahrung hat, wäre super


----------



## Superwip (2. September 2014)

Wenn die Leinwand nicht aus Platzgründen aufgerollt werden können muss ist eine Rahmenleinwand auf jeden Fall eine ideale Lösung. Seilverspannte Rolleinwände die ähnlich plan sein können kosten ja einiges mehr.


----------



## Stecho (4. September 2014)

sieht ganz brauchbar aus. Wenn du dir aber einen Selbstbau zutraust, kommst du deutlich billiger davon ( bei, je nach Ausführung, sogar in besserer Qualität). Anleitungen findest du genug im Netz. Und Spaß macht es auch noch.


----------



## Linse83 (10. September 2014)

also hab mir die celexon bestellt und auch schon aufgebaut...
hmm ja was soll ich nun sagen, bild ist um welten besser, farben wirken auf einmal viel krasser und das bild selbst ist faltenfrei!!! ehrlich gesagt ist das kein vergleich zur alten leinwand!!!

würde ich klar weiter empfehlen die celexon!!!


----------



## Zergoras (19. September 2014)

Ich habe die Celexon Home Cinema Frame 240x135m seit knappen drei Wochen bei mir hängen.
Das Bild ist super und absolut keine Falten. Das Einspannen des Tuchs war aber eine Sache für sich, ich hab gedacht, dass das Tuch jede Sekunde reißen muss. Da wurde es einem schon ganz schön warm, als man das Tuch gespannt hat, war ja auch nicht gerade so billig, wenn die kaputt gehen sollte. Hält aber wunderbar. Die Anleitung, die dabei ist, ist leider nur falsch. Ich musste mich erstmal an den Support wenden, weil ich mit der Aufhängung an der Wand nicht klar kam. Die haben mir dann die richtige Anleitung geschickt. Würde sie dir definitiv empfehlen, auch wenn ich keine Langzeiterfahrung damit habe.


----------

